# Adjust Acoustic Management on WD Drive?



## rahlquist (Jul 13, 2004)

Whats the best utility to adjust the acoustic management on a Western Digital hard drive? Where can I nab a copy?

Thanks!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Look for the Hitachi Feature Tool.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 13, 2004)

wscannell said:


> Look for the Hitachi Feature Tool.


Thank you very much downloading now!!


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Can this tool be used to quiet a drive after it has been running in the Tivo? Can I just remove the drive from the Tivo, place it in my PC, run the tool and put in back in the Tivo? I don't need to start over and reimage the HDD. 

Jim


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Yes, just do not boot Windows with the TiVo drive installed. It will change the acoustic management parameters only. No need to reimage.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Worked VERY WELL on my WD drive.


----------



## dheerema (Jul 6, 2004)

wscannell said:


> Look for the Hitachi Feature Tool.


Where can I download it from? Thanks.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

Google brings up the following link and a slew of others:

http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/download.htm

(look down toward the bottom of the page)


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I also found this yesterday -

http://www.rt-sw.de/en/freeware/freeware.html

Has anoyone used it? Any good?


----------

